# 2spd. powerglide to th400



## dtroit (Sep 13, 2008)

does anyone know what i will need to convert a 64 lemans with a powerglide trans over to a th400 ? or maybe a web-site i can buy parts for this change-over/?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

You'll need at least a drive shaft swap and a shifter change. It'll need a kick down switch wired to the gas peddle under the dash and a vacuum line run from the intake manifold to the pass side of the tranny. Measure the powerglide from the bell housing to the rear tranny mount and compare with the turbo 400, you may need to modify the mount to make it fit.


----------



## dtroit (Sep 13, 2008)

i have the carb.kick-down taken care of,,and the vacuum mod. taken care of,,i just dont have the column shift-linkage cause when i bought this car the frame wasnt even bolted to the body ! no front end,eng., or trans,or rear,we had to slide it up a flatbed tow truck,but im almost done with it ! i couldnt work on it for a year at least--due to cancer


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Carb kick down? The th400 uses an ellectrical kick down, not a mechanical cable or linkage. Or did you just locate the switch at the carb? I'd maybe remove the shifter from the collum and use a floor shifter.


----------



## dtroit (Sep 13, 2008)

i went with the lokar cable assembly,,first i bought the rod type assembly from lokar but didnt like the fit


----------

